# Moving to Melbourne



## navalsandy (Jan 5, 2013)

We are immigrating to Melbourne on 14 Jan 13 from Mumbai..are there anybody goin to Melbourne the same day..is there any meet happening in Mumbai for Expats..We are tavelling in Malyasian AIrlines


----------



## rockyviait (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

We(self + wife) are planning to move to melbourne from mumbai on 10th March.

Would like to be in touch with you.


Cheers,
rocky


----------

